# Does ios remote control app need to be on the same network to control the tv?



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

I was just wondering if I could use the Tivo app to control my television if I was not on the same wireless network (i.e. not in the house where the Tivo is). I don't have a Tivo yet, but am considering the purchase. My Verizon FIOS ios app must be on the same wireless network as my tv for it to control the tv and I was wondering if Tivo was the same or can control it from away from the house.

I want to do this so I can use my Slingbox on my tv in my vacation condo, but control the tv at home using the Tivo app so I don't need to scroll through the screens to find what I want on my dvr. I could use the Tivo remote to pick the show I want by scrolling through the list on my iphone and then hit play and the slingbox will put it on my tv.

Will this work? My understanding is that the Tivo streaming software won't allow me to watch on another tv so I'll still need my Slingbox to show it on my second tv.

Thanks.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

No, it cannot. While the IOS app has a remote control that can directly control the TiVo, it is disabled when not on the same network.

What the IOS app can do is allow you to browse the guide and initiate a recording when you are away from the house. If you have Stream (separate or Roamio integrated) you can also stream television while you are away. If it isn't protected content. Once it is recording you can then use your Sling to "sling" the recording for you - but you cannot change tuners - etc...

I thought Sling had an IR blaster that controlled the DVR via remote commands...


----------



## Scott Hughes (Dec 15, 2014)

That's very disappointing. I'll have to consider if it's worth buying then. That was one of the main things I wanted to do.

Sling does have an IR blaster, but it's slow to go through the menu on the tv. You have to hit the dvr button, wait, the menu comes up, then hit down, wait for it to go down on the screen, etc. Was hoping I could use my phone to access the dvr info and I could just hit play on the phone so it would play on the tv at home and appear on the tv using Sling.

If I could use Airplay with the Tivo app, that would solve my problem as well, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

Well, I have to research other options and see what I can find.

Thanks.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

TiVo Stream is awesome. Some are having success using the Fire Stick/Fire TV device sideloading the TiVo Android app away from home.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> TiVo Stream is awesome. Some are having success using the Fire Stick/Fire TV device sideloading the TiVo Android app away from home.


I was going to mention the same thing...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522319

Rumor has it that TiVo is working on their own Roku / Fire app - but the community is never that patient! 

So a few community members have side loaded the app to an Amazon Fire stick. I am going to pick one up over the holiday and try it out myself. It would be great for traveling.


----------

